# prep steps to re-clearcoat cabinets...



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

what are your steps to refinishing kitchen cabinetry? I have used krudd cutter and had fisheye problems with poly in the past, I am wondering if anyone has some foolproof procedures to remove dirt and grease and leave old cabinetry in a solid state to reshoot.


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

I pre wipe down with dry rag then scuff sand with sponge then wipe down with xylene when that dries I wipe down with dry rag again then top coat with a pre cat laq never had any problems.also have known a few guys to use a fish eliminater in the finish


----------



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

We will clean them up with tsp. then clean with denatured alcohol after. Sand 400 grit. Wipe down with alcohol again. Never had a problem.


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

I have used denatured alcohol as well also never had a problem


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

paintcore.ca said:


> We will clean them up with tsp. then clean with denatured alcohol after. Sand 400 grit. Wipe down with alcohol again. Never had a problem.


Is that real tsp or the Jasco no-rinse tsp substitute or other? I know real tsp takes a lot of rinsing. 
Kitchen cabs take a lot of cleaning!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Only problem with fisheye eliminator is that every coating thereafter needs it as well.


----------



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Is that real tsp or the Jasco no-rinse tsp substitute or other? I know real tsp takes a lot of rinsing.
> Kitchen cabs take a lot of cleaning!


It's real tsp. lots of rags and a bucket of clean water beside each guy. Then a quick wipe with alcohol helps evaporate the water. Always works. I rarely get fish eye problems. I used Kurd cutter which also works well and gloss off witch I don't like. That stuff totally softens the existing coating. You can't sand it for a while. 
In general water Bourne coatings don't have as many fish eye problems as solvent IMO.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I've used Krud Kutter "Gloss-Off" and had no problems with refinishing clear cabinets w/waterborne conversion varnish or painted cabinets.

First thing I do with any cabinet refinish/repaint is to clean, clean and clean before sanding.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I agree tons of cleaning before sanding. I use the gloss off after our sanding, to both remove any final dust and improve adhesion, so I'm not trying to sand after it.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

deft. One of.my.guys swears by it. I have had the chance to use it on a half dozen or so projects but they were all new work. Any opinions on using it over existing lacquer?


----------



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> deft. One of.my.guys swears by it. I have had the chance to use it on a half dozen or so projects but they were all new work. Any opinions on using it over existing lacquer?


Deft is awesome. Used it a bunch of times great product.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Just did some cabs that were extremely dirty 

Old jelly food etc , old school lacquer job . Started with lacquer thinner , clean sand , then
Clean again with denatured alcohol. 
Coated with wb stain and wb top coat . 
No issues during and hopefully in the future as well .


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Clean with TSP,sand,oil stain,amber shellac,then pre-cat lacquer process


----------

